# Fly strik



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

The flies are tearing up my LGD's nose. It's bloody half the time. I hate to put the fly spray on his delicate nose, but they're biting him up. Does anyone have something they use right on the nose that works to repel flies? And my title should have been fly strikes.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They make a salve (Tri Care) that contains Tea Tree oil that repels flies that works really well. Farnam makes it and it's listed for horses and dogs. I use it myself!

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/tri-care?via=5338848b9fa2600f00000196%2F533884929fa2600f00000221%2F533884959fa2600f0000025a

The hard part will be keeping him from licking it off.

Wonder Dust might help too. That will keep the wound dry and provide a dry barrier to prevent flies from bothering it.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...84929fa2600f00000221/533884959fa2600f0000025a


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In Alaska we used Avon's Skin So Soft on the Dog Teams. It repels all insects and is completely safe and good for their skin. Be careful of Tea Tree Oil where animals can lick it. It IS poisonous if too much is licked.


----------

